
AWS Development: The Dark Art of VPC Networking - emilymaxie
https://www.verypossible.com/blog/aws-development-dark-art-of-vpc-networking
======
kwillets
Setting up a VPC brought back a nostalgic feeling of manually setting up
subnets and routes on unix boxes.

